# Just wanting to share!



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

Ive created a site focused on parenting toddlers and teenagers. With me being a first time mom, Im still learning the ropes of the terrible 2s, potty training, ect. I created this site in hopes to share how I handled terrible 2s and anything else that I might have to go through, Im gonna post the link to my site below, feel free to follow my blogs as I will up date them daily. 

Parenting: Toddlers and Teens


----------



## shelleyv (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for this - its going to be very useful!


----------

